# A way to transfer Text Messages from Tracfone to Notepad?



## Lu Zhun

Hello all. I was thinking something could probably be created in which my text messages from my tracfone would be able to be copied over to a notepad in *Windows 7* after the USB cable is plugged into the computer. I like saving my texts along with the date and time that they were sent or received and so far, I have been having to manually type them in notepad which takes several hours because the phone only allows up to *400* text messages at a time before I have to start deleting the older messages so that new ones can be received.

I checked with Tracfone and they said that upgrading the SD card within the phone will not increase the amount of text messages that can be received or saved. So it looks like the total is going to stay at 400, sigh.

I was thinking that perhaps a desktop application could be created with 3 buttons on it. One that will be connected to the Sent folder in the phone. One for the Drafts folders, and the last for the Inbox folder. After clicking the button for each one, it will then transfer all messages over to notepad automatically after it recognizes the phone being plugged into the computer.

The tracfone uses a java based operating system and I found that it will accept the installation of .jar apps. So *I was thinking maybe an app could be created for the phone to communicate with the desktop application somehow and will help transfer the messages?*

Do you all have any other kind of ideas that could work in a similar fashion? Would it be easier to have the messages somehow sent over to an email account and saved that way instead?

I am open to your all's suggestions or ideas about this. The tracfone is an LG 306G and more information about it can be found here. It is the standard Java OS that most tracfones come with.

http://tracfonereviewer.blogspot.com/2014/04/lg-306g-tracfone-review.html

Thank you for your help!


----------

